# Plan of Care, incident to



## SnowflakeM (Aug 1, 2007)

I need clarification regarding posting I read on Medicare, Medlearn Matters.  The question is what constituents changing the plan of care that the physician established.  For example, pt. comes in with established problem but medication prescribed by doctor wasn't efficacious and NP/PA changes the med.  Can this be billed as "incident to" provided all other requirements are met?


----------

